# Final Grow



## tallslim (Feb 1, 2006)

Whats up guys & gal,  I've been interacting with you guys for about one and a half years and i gained alot. We all know good things will have to come to and end.  This will be my last harvest, and I'm hoping it will be my best.  I'm moving away and entering to a new chapter in my life. Thank you all for the information you give, i couldn't of done it without you.  Ganja Gura, you have so much insight on horticulture, Hick, thanks for your thoughts, and everyone keep up the good work.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey Tallslim, I haven't met you yet, but that is one nice looking grow. Very happy looking plants man.

I hate to see an experienced grower leave us, but life moves you around. I hope your new place is very good to you.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 1, 2006)

Gorgeous grow. Sorry to see a person with such a green thumb give it up. Good luck with all you endeavours man.


----------



## Insane (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice plants tallslim! 

Like the others I never got a real good chance to get to know you, but like Stoney Bud said its always sad when a fellow grower has to give it up. But, an end also means a new beginning, so Good luck tallslim! Live long and prosper


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Feb 1, 2006)

GL bro!

nice last grow


----------



## The haze one (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow nice grow man, 
sea of green indeed

stay high and take er ezz,
tha haZe 1


----------



## lady kush (Feb 2, 2006)

Those are some beautiful girls Tallslim . Hate to see you go , but I hope life treats you well in all your endevors


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 6, 2006)

That is one loaded closet, i bet it smells strong as anything.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

hell of a garden ,great crop,keep us posted


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice Growth Room You Got Going One..So When u Leavel To ur Chapter of Life ur not going to Smoke GANJA No MOrE?


----------

